# Are we there yet?



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

is this ice every going to melt in time for trout opener? was just thinking with temp in the 30*F area next week all week during the day and at night the teens. will see i was wondering if there will even be a walleye season before they close the rivers to catch and keep? are the river plugged with ice to even fish it still like shelf ice and damned up down at lake Erie? march 15 - last Saturday in April? or is this mother natures April fools joke on us? or is it back to the ice age lol's? what your guys thought on this? by the way it was snowing when i came back from ice fishing lol's. kind of getting sick of ice fishing is why i am bringing this up.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

As for the walleye I believe that they will start trickling in after they close it. But when they re open the run will be in full swing. We probably will see steelies all the way to late May. The whole river is pretty well iced.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Not sure about Michigan rivers, but the Maumee is a ways away from being fishable. Guys were fishing at this time last year and I wouldn't be surprised if it was a couple weeks until you start seeing walleye being caught.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I went fishing yesterday on the Clinton by Yates, last water rise and drop opened up some water. Nice to get out the house, no fish not a tap, ice flows in the little bit of open water, shelf ice is 12". Clinton holding so much ice it's going to take a good 1.5" rain and or several days over 32* to open the upper Clinton. Most times February is one of my best months for steelhead, not this year. Let's hope Mother Nature has a change in heart soon and throws us a curve ball.


----------



## DDogg (Dec 8, 2012)

This winter is not giving up could be ugly when it all breaks loose did get out Sat on the Huron one bite one fish and did see another guy get one too


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

hopefully it's not after the last Saturday in April. cause the walleye will be totally slaughtered because they will have open season on them. reason i am worried the fish hit any thing and every thing when they start the spawn. 

i guess i got to check out the huron before the ice starts to give way.. once it gives way its going to be almost flood stage or flood stage one of the two.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I was ice fishing two weeks ago and we went to the top of the augers. It has been much colder since. If we don't get much rain in March it could very well be frozen until mid April or May up here. I have seen it happen before.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

u.p. is different rules then south east michigan by the way were wondering if the ice will stay till mid April here in south east mi? by the way does the dnr have a rule change spot on the dnr site just encase some thing like this happen just for walleyes?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Yup much different in the southeast. I've sen it iced up good in march before but not this bad, last rise and fall busted some Ice up by the dam that was 12"-15" thick. Looked sweet but it will take a good blow out to clear out the Clinton. I've my fingers crossed and hoping the next two weeks will throw us a curve ball a give us a taste of global warming + 1.5" of rain or at least by April!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

if it does not warm up i am envisioning this movie and what happened lol's google the move the day after tomorrow to read the movie title and description lol's. make me think about what going on a little more.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

All kidding aside, the river is open spots if you really need to get to it it is not worth fishing yet you might hook a fish here or there but this is a bad winter patience will be the key this year the way it is looking by the time the walleye pike restrictions some of the river it will be game on which in turn will be bad for the fish I hope I'm wrong but this is one of those twice in a lifetime winters I agree with night time the past couple years I had a field day and steelhead now it's the waiting game I'm sick of drilling holes have no passion to go to Lake St Clair anymore had my fun up at Hubbard lake I might fish in inland lake or two in the future but I also I have my fingers crossed for a warm up and or a big rain. Come hell or high water I will be on the Clinton next week just for giggles I have a few spots that I know that are open I am jonesing that bad. Text lines to you all hope you hook into a few

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry I was using my voice activated text . Sentences and periods did not come out right n words

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

yep that is what i am worried about is the walleye will be game on when it finally thaws but doesn't the dnr regulate the date and time like up at frank fort for the salmon? but ya there is open spots to fish on all river moving water does not freeze that well. also a fun fact from what i read is 90% of the great lakes are frozen right now. which is very once in a life time experience. i am at the point too of being sick of drilling holes in 12-15 inches of ice in south east Michigan. can't wait for the thaw look like next week it will be in the 30's so that is a whamming trend hopefully it stays two week from now.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I could be wrong, but if I'm not mistaken I think the dnr already pushed pike and walleye season back two weeks or so in the lower section of the Clinton?


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry guys this was what I found. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153--312733--rss,00.html
It's 2014 regulations for pike, walleye, and Muskie in the Clinton cut-off. Don't know if this has to do with weather but it says for 2014 the new regs will be put in place April 1, and in other years march 16? Idk that was my guess.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Good... let them spawn

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

great to hear! is there any thing in place for the huron river yet?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pikewhisperer said:


> All kidding aside, the river is open spots if you really need to get to it it is not worth fishing yet you might hook a fish here or there but this is a bad winter patience will be the key this year the way it is looking by the time the walleye pike restrictions some of the river it will be game on which in turn will be bad for the fish I hope I'm wrong but this is one of those twice in a lifetime winters I agree with night time the past couple years I had a field day and steelhead now it's the waiting game I'm sick of drilling holes have no passion to go to Lake St Clair anymore had my fun up at Hubbard lake I might fish in inland lake or two in the future but I also I have my fingers crossed for a warm up and or a big rain. Come hell or high water I will be on the Clinton next week just for giggles I have a few spots that I know that are open I am jonesing that bad. Text lines to you all hope you hook into a few
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Krom


You'll work for em that's for sure, patience is key. Let it rain!!!


----------

